# xxx RIP xxx Red xxx



## xbumblebeex84x

So that day came... I said goodbye to my beautiful boy on 4th of Feb... 

xxxxx RIP Red Brook xxxxx 

xxxxx I hope you are at peace, happily running around in that big sunny field in the sky xxxxx I miss you so much xxxxx You have left a huge whole in my heart xxxxx Never to be forgotten xxxxx


----------



## Angie2011

RIP! Red so sorry for your loss! HUGS!! Angie


----------



## Starlight Express

So sorry to hear of your loss Poor lad at least he can be at peace now.


----------



## Lulus mum

Thinking of you at this sad time.
Know how you are feeling-we lost Lulu,our collie cross, on Jan 28th and misss her so much
love from Maureen

Hope Red Brook is happy at Rainbow Bridge


----------



## blackdiamond

So very sorry to hear of your loss.

May 'Red Brook' run free over in Rainbow Bridge.

My thoughts are with you at this difficult time.

XxX


----------

